# Der ultimative Unterfangkescher für den Kunstköderangler



## Tommi-Engel (21. April 2008)

*Der ultimative Unterfangkescher für den Kunstköderangler.*

Bärenstarker Alu Klapkescher mit extrem starken Klappmechanismus.





Jeder kennt das Problem: Die Drilling verhaken sich so im Kescher, dass man die Wahl hat, ob man den Drilling abknipst oder das Netz zerschneidet.
Mit dem gummierten Netz gehört das der Vergangenheit an.
Haken lassen sich problemlos in Sekunden wieder entfernen




Nebenbei hält dieser Kescher noch eine Menge aus.




Fazit: Er stinkt nicht und ist blitzschnell wieder trocken. Man kann Haken und Drillinge leicht entfernen und er ist für den gefangenen Fisch absolut schonend.
Bügelgrösse: 70 x 70 cm
Gesamtlänge 2,40m
Transportlänge: 1m
Lieferung im exklusiven Nylonsack.​ 
Hier gehts zum Angebot.​


----------

